# GALILEO GALILEI Lloyd Triestino



## tanker

GALILEO GALILEI with her sister GUGLIELMO MARCONI were built by Cantieri
Navali Adriatico Monfalcone inn1963 tg. 27907 .
She is pictured departing Genoa june 1969 in her route from Italia to Australia.
I think she was broken up as MERIDIAN of Celebrity Cruises at the end 90s.


----------



## Fairfield

These were beautiful ships.always liked also the Italia Line vessels such as CHRISTOFORO COLOMBO and ANDREA DORIA-am old enough to remember her tragic loss.Would like to have seen REX and CONTE DI SAVOIA.


----------



## marconi

galileo sank in the malacca straits in 1999 then known as the ''sun vista''sad ending for this great ship


----------



## moaf

Watched her sink. I was fourth engineer on a tanker at the time. We couldn't do much to help as we were loaded with 35000 tons of unleaded petrol, but we stood by in case any lifeboats drifted to us.


----------



## brianh

Has anyone ever read why the Sun Vista (ex Galileo Galilei) actually sank? I know she had the fire onboard which was noted at the time as the cause of her demise, but did she perhaps have an explosion of her fuel tanks that ruptured her hull?


----------



## Loftybaker

*Sun Vista Fire*

Gday Guy's 
Here is a picture I saved of Sun Vista, taken by a passenger in their lifeboat. Some years ago there was a good web site with a lot of photo's of everone getting off her as the fire slowly took over.Can't find it now. B


----------



## meltech

*Re Galileo Galilei.*

Hi there,
The ship must have been fairly new when I took these photos. Taken from Howard Smith's Century in the early 60's in Fremantle. Unfotunately age is getting to my slides, hence the quality of the shots.
Regards, John M.


----------

